# Did anyone here get this?



## CeeBee (Feb 3, 2021)

https://www.apro.bid/auction/3002/item/very-rare-antique-rambler-bicycle-1878-1900-325245


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 3, 2021)

Maybe...


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 4, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Maybe...



Best in class Rambler for sure


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 4, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Maybe...



Well, dang....  I was hoping this one was an opportunity to pick something of this caliber up at a local auction for a reasonable price since they stated such a small window of time for pick-up and advertised no shipping available.  Earlier in the day I had set a mental limit of a few more dollars on this, but then got a call late in the afternoon from my boat mechanic that he would be finishing up repowering my boat by the end of the week.  My "bike money" and "boat money" are in the same pot so I had to reevaluate where my fun money would be going!


----------



## stezell (Feb 5, 2021)

I saw that one as well Clint but my bike pot is a little smaller than you high rollers.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2021)

stezell said:


> I saw that one as well Clint but my bike pot is a little smaller than you high rollers.



I have a decent size pot, but it's known as my stomach.


----------



## CeeBee (Feb 5, 2021)

stezell said:


> I saw that one as well Clint but my bike pot is a little smaller than you high rollers.



This is coming from the guy selling a set of $400 handlebars!


----------



## stezell (Feb 5, 2021)

CeeBee said:


> This is coming from the guy selling a set of $400 handlebars!



Gotta get a bigger pot, lol!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2021)

A true time capsule bicycle:


----------



## bricycle (Feb 5, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> A true time capsule bicycle:
> 
> View attachment 1352208
> View attachment 1352209



What's that "boxy" looking thing? Soap off a rope?


----------



## 1motime (Feb 5, 2021)

Well dressed lady!  Beautiful!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 5, 2021)

bricycle said:


> What's that "boxy" looking thing? Soap off a rope?



A G & J monogramed gutta percha type material glove box; aka, bicycle for a fancy lady.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 5, 2021)

Wow!
That is spectacular!


----------

